# LATIN WORLD C.C. BAKERSFIELD 3RD ANNUAL PICNIC



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*ALL CAR , BIKE , AND TRUCK CLUBS WELCOMED...*


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*HERE IS A PREVIEW OF LAST YEARS PICNIC* :biggrin: :biggrin: 
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-gu4sjcTi8c&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-gu4sjcTi8c&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 11 2009, 03:18 PM~13251220
> *ALL CAR , BIKE , AND TRUCK CLUBS WELCOMED...
> *


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

We're hoping to make it bigger and better than last year. :yes:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 11 2009, 10:05 PM~13255534
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks for the support. :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

hells yea we will be there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Mar 11 2009, 09:26 PM~13254959
> * TTMFT :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP BRO.. ARE YOU GUYS GONNA MAKE IT OUT THIS YEAR..?


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

I'LL BE THERE SEEN ALL U GUYS @ BEACH PARK PROTESTING AGAINST LRN LATIN WORLD WAS LOOKING STRONG OUT THERE ILL B THERE


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

Classic Dreams will be there!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PANIC-5150_@Mar 12 2009, 02:33 AM~13257132
> *I'LL BE THERE SEEN ALL U GUYS @ BEACH PARK PROTESTING AGAINST LRN LATIN WORLD WAS LOOKING STRONG OUT THERE ILL B THERE
> *


thanks for your support homie... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Dreams_@Mar 12 2009, 06:25 AM~13257595
> *Classic Dreams will be there!
> *


SEE YOU GUYS THERE...! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 11 2009, 04:18 PM~13251220
> *ALL CAR , BIKE , AND TRUCK CLUBS WELCOMED...
> *


 :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 11 2009, 04:19 PM~13251233
> *HERE IS A PREVIEW OF LAST YEARS PICNIC :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-gu4sjcTi8c&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-gu4sjcTi8c&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


HEY THATS ME IN THE VIDEO.............


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 11 2009, 11:08 PM~13256795
> *WHATS UP BRO.. ARE YOU GUYS GONNA MAKE IT OUT THIS YEAR..?
> *


  I'LL GO HOMIE JUS TELL ME HOW TO GET THEIR :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Mar 12 2009, 08:27 PM~13265045
> * I'LL GO HOMIE JUS TELL ME HOW TO GET THEIR :biggrin:
> *


Take the 99 south to Bakersfield and exit Rosedale Hwy and make a left (east). It's at the corner of Rosedale Hwy and Oak, right off the freeway, you can't miss it. You could see the park from the freeway.


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 11 2009, 10:15 PM~13255705
> *hells yea we will be there :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Don't forget the Cheladas and the MENUDO!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Mar 12 2009, 08:27 PM~13265045
> * I'LL GO HOMIE JUS TELL ME HOW TO GET THEIR :biggrin:
> *


http://maps.google.com/maps?client=safari&...97,0.01929&z=16


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

I will be there to support my homie from latin world.... :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Mar 13 2009, 12:57 PM~13271875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Mar 12 2009, 10:34 PM~13266731
> *Don't forget the Cheladas and the MENUDO!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


cheladas yea... :biggrin: :biggrin: but menudo :scrutinize: let me know i will bring


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 13 2009, 08:03 PM~13275831
> *cheladas yea... :biggrin:  :biggrin: but menudo :scrutinize: let me know i will bring
> *


  :thumbsup: SUP HOMIES


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 14 2009, 11:20 PM~13283985
> *ttt
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

WHATS UP ERRRRRRYBODY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Save me three parking spots for my truck also make sure you get a big trophy for best of show truck ready for me we will be there


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 15 2009, 09:44 AM~13285548
> *Save me three parking spots for my truck also make sure you get a big trophy for best of show truck ready for me we will be there
> *


 :nono: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 15 2009, 09:44 AM~13285548
> *Save me three parking spots for my truck also make sure you get a big trophy for best of show truck ready for me we will be there
> *


U WANT ME TO HAVE THEM PUT YOUR PICTURE ON THE TROPHY TOO...? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 15 2009, 11:51 AM~13286387
> *U WANT ME TO HAVE THEM PUT YOUR PICTURE ON THE TROPHY TOO...?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 13 2009, 09:03 PM~13275831
> *cheladas yea... :biggrin:  :biggrin: but menudo :scrutinize: let me know i will bring
> *


I've been hearing about your menudo for a while and I want some, MENUDO :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Mar 15 2009, 08:10 PM~13289818
> *I've been hearing about your menudo for a while and I want some, MENUDO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 15 2009, 12:51 PM~13286387
> *U WANT ME TO HAVE THEM PUT YOUR PICTURE ON THE TROPHY TOO...?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I was just going to ask you that LOL


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 16 2009, 05:08 AM~13292963
> *I was just going to ask you that LOL
> *


*I'll have them put this one on there for you...* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

hope theres plenty of budweiser cause i drink like a fish :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 16 2009, 08:32 AM~13293735
> *I'll have them put this one on there for you... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 16 2009, 08:32 AM~13293735
> *I'll have them put this one on there for you... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :scrutinize:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 16 2009, 08:32 AM~13293735
> *I'll have them put this one on there for you... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Mar 17 2009, 05:08 AM~13302724
> *LOL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

sup LATIN WORLD


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 17 2009, 08:17 PM~13310221
> *sup LATIN WORLD
> *


Waiting for all the shows to start.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

^ :uh:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 17 2009, 10:38 PM~13312201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bennydd (Jun 5, 2008)

new to the area ..will be there to check out the scene..
formely of (progressives car club) vta 805 
much respect..


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bennydd_@Mar 18 2009, 09:01 AM~13314502
> *new to the area ..will be there to check out the scene..
> formely of (progressives car club) vta 805
> much respect..
> ...


NICE RIDE HOMEBOY... SEE YOU THERE..! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bennydd (Jun 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bennydd_@Mar 18 2009, 09:37 AM~13314805
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: nice


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 13 2009, 08:28 AM~13269100
> *http://maps.google.com/maps?client=safari&...97,0.01929&z=16
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bennydd_@Mar 18 2009, 09:01 AM~13314502
> *new to the area ..will be there to check out the scene..
> formely of (progressives car club) vta 805
> much respect..
> ...


My compadre and his wife are from Oxnard........They live here now.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

Sup peeps? Its always goin down at the latin world picnic!


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 18 2009, 10:45 PM~13322439
> *Sup peeps? Its always goin down at the latin world picnic!
> *


 :werd: uffin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 18 2009, 10:45 PM~13322439
> *Sup peeps? Its always goin down at the latin world picnic!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 18 2009, 10:45 PM~13322439
> *Sup peeps? Its always goin down at the latin world picnic!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Mar 20 2009, 09:32 AM~13336245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttmfttttt!!!!


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

This pic is from last years picnic


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

TTMFT


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

wut up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 23 2009, 08:13 PM~13368226
> *wut up :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up shod.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 24 2009, 07:19 AM~13372073
> *whats up shod....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup c-dro  

ttmft


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Mar 24 2009, 10:13 PM~13381506
> *sup c-dro
> 
> ttmft
> *


Just here puttin' in work..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Mar 20 2009, 08:32 AM~13336245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: PINCHE GORDO DOING THE CAPTAIN MORGAN, MUY CHINGON!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



LATIN WORLD PICNIC IS ALWAYS ON MY SHOW LIST... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Man, :biggrin: I've been hitting the gym to look good up in this biotch.


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 1 2009, 10:00 PM~13461137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT FOR LATIN WORLD


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

SUP LATIN WORLS TTT :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Apr 2 2009, 10:10 PM~13471690
> * SUP LATIN WORLS TTT :biggrin:
> *


You guys ready for Kern County's picnic of the year


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 3 2009, 10:56 PM~13480515
> *You guys ready for Kern County's picnic of the year
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 3 2009, 10:56 PM~13480515
> *You guys ready for Kern County's picnic of the year
> *


claro que si , just need a few more things done to my car but upholstery is finally finished and lookin tight as a virgins puss :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Apr 5 2009, 09:06 PM~13492241
> *claro que si , just need a few more things done to my car but upholstery is finally finished and lookin tight as a virgins puss :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 7 2009, 05:22 PM~13510785
> *TTT
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Apr 5 2009, 09:06 PM~13492241
> *claro que si , just need a few more things done to my car but upholstery is finally finished and lookin tight as a virgins puss
> *


Can I smell it? :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 3 2009, 09:56 PM~13480515
> *You guys ready for Kern County's picnic of the year
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*TTT* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 7 2009, 09:53 PM~13513419
> *
> Can I smell it? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: SURE YOU CAN,DONT SEE WHY NOT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Three more weeks. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT FOR LATIN WORLD


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

almost time :0 :0 :0


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 13 2009, 09:04 PM~13567413
> *almost time :0  :0  :0
> *


HEY SHOD IM GETTING THE JUMPER REINFORCED AS WE SPEAK...! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

can you save me a big spot ?


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 11 2009, 08:53 AM~13545793
> *Three more weeks. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

cant wait hold me back :guns:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 14 2009, 06:56 PM~13577736
> *can you save me a big spot ?
> *


U know it :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 14 2009, 06:56 PM~13577736
> *can you save me a big spot ?
> *


Mira muy chingon " save me a big spot" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT JUS A FEW MORE WEEKS !!!


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

If anyone needs more info, hit me up.


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 15 2009, 08:09 PM~13589220
> *If anyone needs more info, hit me up.
> *



I DO WHO ELSE IS TAKING A HOPPER......


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Apr 15 2009, 08:13 PM~13589294
> *I DO WHO ELSE IS TAKING A HOPPER......
> *


me puto.... :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Apr 15 2009, 08:58 PM~13590097
> *me puto.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

2 more weeks :nicoderm:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 11 2009, 04:18 PM~13251220
> *ALL CAR , BIKE , AND TRUCK CLUBS WELCOMED...
> *


IT WAS GOOD TIMES LAST YEAR WE WILL TRY AND MAKE IT AGAIN THIS YEAR


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 17 2009, 10:06 AM~13605642
> *IT WAS GOOD TIMES LAST YEAR WE WILL TRY AND MAKE IT AGAIN THIS YEAR
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

r u giving out any awards


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 17 2009, 08:08 PM~13610795
> *r  u giving out any awards
> *


u dont need awards to go scooby :nono: :nono: 

just the fact that it's *Latin World* picnic is a good enough reason  

:0 :0


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Yes there will be awards.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Apr 17 2009, 09:32 PM~13611533
> *u dont need awards to go scooby :nono:  :nono:
> 
> just the fact that it's Latin World picnic is a good enough reason
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
YEAH WHAT HE SAID..! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

We want a rematch on softball against Carnales Unidos, this time no cheating :angry: . Elvis can't be the ump anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Apr 17 2009, 08:50 PM~13611187
> * TTT :biggrin:
> *


take pics if u go :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 17 2009, 08:08 PM~13610795
> *r  u giving out any awards
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 17 2009, 08:08 PM~13610795
> *r  u giving out any awards
> *


YOU HAVE TO TAKE A CAR TO GET AN AWARD :cheesy:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Practice run for the real picnic May 3rd :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Mar 11 2009, 04:18 PM~13251220
> *ALL CAR , BIKE , AND TRUCK CLUBS WELCOMED...
> *


Had a good time last year and will be there this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 20 2009, 03:18 PM~13633807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

congradulations latin world looking firme there will see you guys there at your show


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 20 2009, 04:14 PM~13633764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wanted to go but was charging my batteries and watching my kids cant wait till may 3rd though :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Apr 20 2009, 05:10 PM~13634387
> *Had a good time last year and will be there this year. :thumbsup:
> *


*See you guys here...*! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## payaso80564 (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Apr 15 2009, 08:58 PM~13590097
> *me puto.... :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW THAT PUTA LOL BUT IS THERE GOING TO BE ANYONE TO HOP AGAINST OR DO WE GOT TO SMASH THAT FAMILY MALIBU WAGGON AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 17 2009, 08:08 PM~13610795
> *r  u giving out any awards
> *


SORRY SCOOBY THERE NOT GIVING GOODIE BAGS LIKE THE DUB SHOW........
:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@Apr 21 2009, 11:14 PM~13650465
> *SORRY SCOOBY THERE NOT GIVING GOODIE BAGS LIKE THE DUB SHOW........
> :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I didn't know you knew what Dub was wow ! It's a start


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 21 2009, 10:26 PM~13650646
> *I didn't know you knew what Dub was wow ! It's a start
> *


LOL YOU WOULD BE SUPRISED WHAT I KNOW.........
SO U GOING......


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

Just around the corner TTT


----------



## 661 CAMERA VATO (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 21 2009, 02:14 PM~13644515
> *:biggrin:
> *


do i get a shirt this year? lol


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 661 CAMERA VATO_@Apr 22 2009, 10:15 AM~13654858
> *do i get a shirt this year? lol
> *


only if you make the video again this year...! what size do you wear a 3T or a shmedium :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.whipnotic.com/index.php?option=...ewvideo&id=1046


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 22 2009, 10:38 PM~13663175
> *http://www.whipnotic.com/index.php?option=...ewvideo&id=1046
> *


THATS WHATS UP SCOOBY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT 4 LATIN WORLD


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*10 DAYS TO GO....* :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 23 2009, 06:20 PM~13671061
> *10 DAYS TO GO....  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 23 2009, 06:20 PM~13671061
> *10 DAYS TO GO....  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*9 days...!* :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*7 DAYS.....!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@Apr 22 2009, 10:38 PM~13663175
> *http://www.whipnotic.com/index.php?option=...ewvideo&id=1046
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 26 2009, 08:54 AM~13692461
> *7 DAYS.....! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

good get together every year ill be there... :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@Apr 26 2009, 08:09 PM~13697200
> *good get together every year ill be there... :thumbsup:
> *


That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*6 DAYS..!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

MASTERMINDS cencal and socal will be in the house!


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

Hope there some hoppers for competition there this time!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 27 2009, 04:16 PM~13706503
> *Hope there some hoppers for competition there this time!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 26 2009, 08:54 AM~13692461
> *7 DAYS.....! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


6 :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Apr 27 2009, 02:55 PM~13705611
> *MASTERMINDS cencal and socal will be in the house!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 27 2009, 05:26 PM~13707241
> *6 :biggrin:
> *


Hope your bringing that firme carucha!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 27 2009, 05:26 PM~13707241
> *6 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 27 2009, 04:16 PM~13706503
> *Hope there some hoppers for competition there this time!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 27 2009, 05:50 PM~13707457
> *Hope your bringing that firme carucha!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

5 more days :0


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 28 2009, 09:49 AM~13714974
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## 1BADASSCUT (Jan 3, 2005)

It's going to be off the hook just like all the other years


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 28 2009, 10:54 AM~13715676
> *5 more days  :0
> *


HEY, WHY YOU STEEL MY PINCHE YOB...! :twak: :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 28 2009, 07:56 PM~13721666
> *HEY, WHY YOU STEEL MY PINCHE YOB...! :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TELL'EM A :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

im gonna rape all you fools and your gonna like it :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 28 2009, 07:56 PM~13721666
> *HEY, WHY YOU STEEL MY PINCHE YOB...! :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You were caught slippin


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Apr 28 2009, 08:47 PM~13722737
> *im gonna rape all you fools and your gonna like it :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Orale :nono:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> Orale :nono:
> :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regalman85_@Apr 28 2009, 08:47 PM~13722737
> *im gonna rape all you fools and your gonna like it :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


WE AREN'T THAT ONE GUY YOU MET....!


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:0


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 28 2009, 09:34 PM~13723640
> *WE AREN'T THAT ONE GUY YOU MET....!
> *


 :0 :0 :rofl:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

> WE AREN'T THAT ONE GUY YOU MET....!  :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ALMOST


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 29 2009, 08:56 AM~13727891
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


you gonna bring that blue car of yours? :cheesy:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 29 2009, 03:04 PM~13732194
> *ALMOST
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*JUST INCASE ANYONE NEEDS DIRECTIONS,....* :biggrin: :biggrin: 
http://maps.google.com/maps?client=safari&...76&z=16&iwloc=A


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey C-Dro, 4 more days......Got caught slippin again :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Can't wait for the menudo and beer for breakfast :cheesy:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 29 2009, 10:02 PM~13737937
> *Can't wait for the menudo and beer for breakfast :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

its gonna be the shit cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 29 2009, 08:25 PM~13736271
> *Hey C-Dro, 4 more days......Got caught slippin again :biggrin:
> *


*
3 1/2 more days... bitch now what...!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 29 2009, 02:16 PM~13732346
> *you gonna bring that blue car of yours?  :cheesy:
> *


OF COURSE MAYNE


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Apr 30 2009, 01:22 PM~13744557
> *OF COURSE MAYNE
> *


groovy. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 30 2009, 12:09 PM~13743608
> *
> 3 1/2  more days... bitch now what...! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 29 2009, 05:10 PM~13733510
> *JUST INCASE ANYONE NEEDS DIRECTIONS,.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> http://maps.google.com/maps?client=safari&...76&z=16&iwloc=A
> 
> ...


HOWS THE WEATHER LOOKIN FOR SUNDAY ?


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Apr 30 2009, 05:15 PM~13746884
> *HOWS THE WEATHER LOOKIN FOR SUNDAY ?
> *


79 DEGREES AND SUNNY.... PERFECT DAY TO ROLL WITH THE TOP DOWN...! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

ALMOST THAT DAY :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

3 more days. Hope to see all the people from last year and new peeps also


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

SUNDAY! AND THIS SUNDAY ONLY!


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@Apr 30 2009, 08:05 PM~13749586
> *3 more days. Hope to see all the people from last year and new peeps also
> *


Dont forget to bring the Dodgers to the park , cuz ur going to need them to beat us!!
:biggrin:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

see ya sunday...


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 1 2009, 02:38 PM~13757301
> *see ya sunday...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIACHI LOCO 53_@May 1 2009, 10:03 AM~13754466
> *Dont forget to bring the Dodgers to the park , cuz ur going to need them to beat us!!
> :biggrin:
> *


Elvis can no longer be ump (fukn cheater :biggrin: ) I'm sure you'll try and find another way to cheat. :0


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

O.G.RIDER WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE. THIS IS OURS FIRST SHOW OF THE YEAR WERE FILMING, BE ON OUR NEXT DVD VOLUME 22. SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE,
HAPPY CINCO DEMAYO PEOPLE IM BRINGING MY 64 OUT TO HOP ON YOU ALL, CORONAS AND TACOS, OH YEAH,
LAST YEAR PINIC WAS OFF THE CHAINS,
THIS YEAR IS GOING TO BE EVEN BETTER I HEARD.


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 1 2009, 09:44 PM~13761218
> *O.G.RIDER WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE. THIS IS OURS FIRST SHOW OF THE YEAR WERE FILMING, BE ON OUR NEXT DVD VOLUME 22. SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE,
> HAPPY CINCO DEMAYO PEOPLE IM BRINGING MY 64 OUT TO HOP ON YOU ALL, CORONAS AND TACOS, OH YEAH,
> LAST YEAR PINIC WAS OFF THE CHAINS,
> ...


OK HOMIE LETS NOSE THEM UP THEN...........


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 1 2009, 09:44 PM~13761218
> *O.G.RIDER WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE. THIS IS OURS FIRST SHOW OF THE YEAR WERE FILMING, BE ON OUR NEXT DVD VOLUME 22. SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE,
> HAPPY CINCO DEMAYO PEOPLE IM BRINGING MY 64 OUT TO HOP ON YOU ALL, CORONAS AND TACOS, OH YEAH,
> LAST YEAR PINIC WAS OFF THE CHAINS,
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Had our final meeting before the show and everything is ready  . The stress of putting da picnic together is now over and it's time to blow this mother up and get fukd up :cheesy:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 28 2009, 11:15 PM~13725454
> *
> *


Are u guys raffling off another carucha this year?


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 1 2009, 10:08 PM~13761445
> *Had our final meeting before the show and everything is ready  . The stress of putting da picnic together is now over and it's time to blow this mother up and get fukd up :cheesy:
> *


HELL YEAH :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 1 2009, 10:08 PM~13761445
> *Had our final meeting before the show and everything is ready  . The stress of putting da picnic together is now over and it's time to blow this mother up and get fukd up :cheesy:
> *


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

SINCE YOU GUYS ARE SLEEPING I'LL DO THIS FOR YOU 1 FUCKEN DAY LEFT TELL THIS BITCH STARTS JUMPING OFF SHIT I CANT WAIT...................


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cybercholo_@May 1 2009, 08:56 AM~13754385
> *SUNDAY! AND THIS SUNDAY ONLY!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I'M READY. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 1 2009, 09:44 PM~13761218
> *O.G.RIDER WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE. THIS IS OURS FIRST SHOW OF THE YEAR WERE FILMING, BE ON OUR NEXT DVD VOLUME 22. SEE YOU ALL OUT THERE,
> HAPPY CINCO DEMAYO PEOPLE IM BRINGING MY 64 OUT TO HOP ON YOU ALL, CORONAS AND TACOS, OH YEAH,
> LAST YEAR PINIC WAS OFF THE CHAINS,
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

hours away,dont think ill be able to sleep tonight :biggrin:STRAIGHT TTMFT


----------



## KANDYLAND (Feb 8, 2006)




----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin: SUNDAY PICNIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vendors for this BBQ-PIC NIC? I JUST FINISHED DJ-ING AT THE BROWN SOCIETY CC SHOW. INSTEAD OF GOING BACK TO L.A., LOOKING FOR ANOTHER SHOW. ARE YOU HAVING VENDORS FOR THIS? PLEASE SAY YES!!!!! 

CALL ME (323) 346-7962 Mike


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@May 2 2009, 03:51 PM~13765953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

see you guys there... :thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

see you guys there... :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

are there any vendors tomorrow?


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@May 2 2009, 09:43 PM~13768159
> *are there any vendors tomorrow?
> *


NO VENDORS, ITS A FREE PICNIC....


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@May 1 2009, 10:14 PM~13761494
> *HELL YEAH :biggrin:
> *



HEY BRO HOLD ME A 10X30 SPOT FOR MY TRUCK AND TRAILOR BUY YOU GUYS. ILL BE THER AT 9:00 AM AT THE LATEST. ITS A TWO HOUR DRIVE FROM MY PAD. BUT IM READY WORK ON ALL MY SHIT ALL DAY SATURDAY TO MAKE IT THERE, AND IM BRINING MY 64 FOR THE FIRST TIME OUT IN YEARS. VOLUME 22 PEOPLE AND ILL HAVE LAST YEARS SHOW TWO VOLUME 21 AND ITS HOT, IM GOING TO SLEEP NOW. NEED MY REST, SEE YOU PEOPLE THERE.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 2 2009, 10:26 PM~13768547
> *HEY BRO HOLD ME A 10X30 SPOT FOR MY TRUCK AND TRAILOR BUY YOU GUYS. ILL BE THER AT 9:00 AM AT THE LATEST. ITS A TWO HOUR DRIVE FROM MY PAD. BUT IM READY WORK ON ALL MY SHIT ALL DAY SATURDAY TO MAKE IT THERE, AND IM BRINING MY 64 FOR THE FIRST TIME OUT IN YEARS. VOLUME 22 PEOPLE AND ILL HAVE LAST YEARS SHOW TWO VOLUME 21 AND ITS HOT, IM GOING TO SLEEP NOW. NEED MY REST, SEE YOU PEOPLE THERE.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

HAPPY F-------G CINCO DEMAYO PEOPLE. 

ITS GOING TO BE A GREAT DAY.


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

fo sho damn its gonna be the shit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

IM LEAVING NOW, LATE SAVE MY SPOT HOMIES. 10X40, PLEASE.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

TIME TO ROLL OUT...! SEE YOU GUYS ALL AT THE PARK...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

BIG UPS TO LATIN WORLD C.C. GOOD FOOD, GOOD TURN OUT! :thumbsup: 

THANKS TO CARNALES UNIDOS C.C. YOUR HOSPITALITY WELL APPRECIATED. LOOKING FORWARDS TO THE UP COMING SHOWS IN THE BAKERS AREA. 




































:nicoderm:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

PICNIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

thanks for having us


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

*Thanx to Latin World C.C. had a great time!!!!*


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

THANKS TO LATIN WORLD FOR PUTTING ON A GREAT PICNIC IT WAS GREAT I CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR........


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@May 3 2009, 08:33 PM~13774335
> *THANKS TO LATIN WORLD FOR PUTTING ON A GREAT PICNIC IT WAS GREAT I CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR........
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

uploading pics.... :biggrin: whats up julio...congrats on hop big dog.. :thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

my ride.....


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@May 3 2009, 09:46 PM~13775316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

On behalf of LatinWorld, we would like to thank everybody who showed up (clubs and solo riders). Hope everyone had a blast and thanks for making the picnic a big succes. Also, great pics Gabe. :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 3 2009, 05:33 PM~13772614
> *BIG UPS TO LATIN WORLD C.C. GOOD FOOD, GOOD TURN OUT! :thumbsup:
> 
> THANKS TO CARNALES UNIDOS C.C.  YOUR HOSPITALITY WELL APPRECIATED. LOOKING FORWARDS TO THE UP COMING SHOWS IN THE BAKERS AREA.
> ...


WHAT UP MONEY SEE U WENT TO BAKERS WAY TO REPERSENT


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@May 3 2009, 10:12 PM~13775636
> *WHAT UP MONEY SEE U WENT TO BAKERS WAY TO REPERSENT
> *


YEAH COOK. GOOD TURN OUT!  YOU'VE MISS IT. DELEGATION & CHICANO PRIDE WAS REPPIN STRONG! :thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 3 2009, 11:12 PM~13775635
> *On behalf of LatinWorld, we would like to thank everybody who showed up (clubs and solo riders). Hope everyone had a blast and thanks for making the picnic a big succes. Also, great pics Gabe. :thumbsup:
> *


dont trip least i can do...nice turnout me and family enjoyed..gracias latin world
always like ive said before great picnic allaround


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

nice ride...  :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Still a little :tongue: (pedo) and I'll be :barf: tonite, but tomorrow I'll post up pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## ja-keem (Mar 26, 2004)

who is the owner of this regal


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

THANKS FOR HAVING SUCH A GREAT EVENT WE GLAD WE MADE IT FOR THE 2ND TIME SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR GOOD TIMES C.C.


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 3 2009, 11:28 PM~13775786
> *Still a little  :tongue: (pedo) and I'll be :barf: tonite, but tomorrow I'll post up pics. :thumbsup:
> *


yeah i quit drinkin at 3 so i could drive ......


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Big shout out to OG Rider for coming down and filming da show.........can't wait to see it on your next DVD. :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ja-keem_@May 3 2009, 11:29 PM~13775789
> *who is the owner of this regal
> 
> 
> ...


regie from latin world..think thats him sitiing in it :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 3 2009, 10:29 PM~13775793
> *THANKS FOR HAVING SUCH A GREAT EVENT WE GLAD WE MADE IT FOR THE 2ND TIME SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR GOOD TIMES C.C.
> *


THANK YOU GUYS FOR MAKING THE TRIP, HOPE U GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME.. LOL.. AND ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR THE PLATES...!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 3 2009, 10:18 PM~13775706
> *YEAH COOK. GOOD TURN OUT!    YOU'VE MISS IT.  DELEGATION  & CHICANO PRIDE WAS REPPIN STRONG! :thumbsup:
> *


DID MY HOMIE PAUL GO WITH THE 50 CHEVY WITH CHICANOS PRIDE C.C.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@May 3 2009, 10:34 PM~13775843
> *DID MY HOMIE PAUL GO WITH THE 50 CHEVY WITH CHICANOS PRIDE C.C.
> *


NOT SURE. I JUST SEEN SOME FOLKS OUT THERE FLAGGING OUT "CHICANO PRIDE" SHIRTS.
:dunno:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@May 3 2009, 10:31 PM~13775807
> *yeah i quit drinkin at 3 so i could drive ......
> *


Yeah.....that was my plan too but peer pressure is a biotch. When I got home my vieja wanted to go visit her parents, as soon as I got there I crashed for about three hours on da suegros couch. Woke hungrier than a motherfukr.


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@May 3 2009, 10:37 PM~13775869
> *NOT SURE. I JUST SEEN SOME FOLKS OUT THERE FLAGGING OUT "CHICANO PRIDE" SHIRTS.
> :dunno:
> *


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 3 2009, 10:29 PM~13775793
> *THANKS FOR HAVING SUCH A GREAT EVENT WE GLAD WE MADE IT FOR THE 2ND TIME SEE YOU GUYS NEXT YEAR GOOD TIMES C.C.
> *


Thanks homies for taking that 2 hour drive to come and kick it. :thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 3 2009, 11:37 PM~13775871
> *Yeah.....that was my plan too but peer pressure is a biotch. When I got home my vieja wanted to go visit her parents, as soon as I got there I crashed for about three hours on da suegros couch. Woke hungrier than a motherfukr.
> *


cool ill take a nacho supreme and a bean burrito gracias... :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

THANKS FOR THE INVITE HAD A BLAST, JUST GOT HOME, REAL GOOD TURN OUT LOTS OF HOPPING HAPPY CINCO DEMAYO.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 3 2009, 10:43 PM~13775915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR COMING OUT MR. TONY PARKER...! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@May 3 2009, 10:42 PM~13775909
> *cool ill take a nacho supreme and a bean burrito gracias... :biggrin:
> *


You want it delivered?


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 3 2009, 11:45 PM~13775929
> *You want it delivered?
> *


just kdding im having a liquid dinner from a bottle..  
now that im home  
almost done 176 pics damn...


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## bichkikr (Oct 6, 2008)

> whos 63 is this? are they here on LIL?


----------



## 84cutlasssupreme84 (May 10, 2008)

good job on the picnic Latin World. passed by and it was of the hook


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> > whos 63 is this? are they here on LIL?
> 
> 
> dudes from wasco???cool vato car gets up ....


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

last pic my ride im out...check back in tommorow..and see everyone else pics....


----------



## ja-keem (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@May 3 2009, 11:32 PM~13775815
> *regie from latin world..think thats him sitiing in it :biggrin:
> *



yeah he tryed to hop on me in my regal


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@May 3 2009, 10:50 PM~13775976
> *just kdding im having a liquid dinner from a bottle..
> now that im home
> almost done 176 pics damn...
> *


Only 176 pics........your slacking vato! :biggrin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ja-keem_@May 4 2009, 12:04 AM~13776077
> *yeah he tryed  to hop on me in my regal
> 
> 
> ...


hey do you own givin them the blues 62??i know that 79?


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 4 2009, 12:04 AM~13776080
> *Only 176 pics........your slacking vato! :biggrin:
> *


not everyone has a personnel camera crew to walk around with them....and a portable ice chest..with saladitos..
all pics shot by me and only me....  :biggrin:


----------



## ja-keem (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@May 4 2009, 12:06 AM~13776097
> *hey do you own givin them the blues 62??i know that 79?
> *



no but that is the car im the new owner he's a good frined


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ja-keem_@May 4 2009, 12:09 AM~13776131
> *no but that is the car im the new owner he's a good frined
> *


cool nice ride...


----------



## ja-keem (Mar 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@May 4 2009, 12:10 AM~13776138
> *cool nice ride...
> *


thanks i think i got to put more money in the trunk now!!


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@May 3 2009, 11:08 PM~13776116
> *not everyone has a personnel camera crew to walk around with them....and a portable ice chest..with saladitos..
> all pics shot by me and only me....   :biggrin:
> *


That's just how I roll :0


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

goodnite :420:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

I would really like to thank Carnales Unidos and BigShod for bringing the menudo in the morning, that hit the spot! Like I said, nothing better than menudo and beer to get you going in the morning :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 3 2009, 10:33 PM~13775829
> *THANK YOU GUYS FOR MAKING THE TRIP, HOPE U GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME.. LOL.. AND ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR THE PLATES...!     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


NO PROBLEM  :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 3 2009, 10:39 PM~13775891
> *Thanks homies for taking that 2 hour drive to come and kick it. :thumbsup:
> *


WILL DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR CANT WAIT


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 3 2009, 11:20 PM~13776232
> *WILL DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR CANT WAIT
> *


It's on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!We're already talking about how to make it better next year.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@May 3 2009, 11:00 PM~13776044
> *dudes from wasco???cool vato car gets up ....
> *


Is that Hectors?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 3 2009, 11:23 PM~13776257
> *It's on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!We're already talking about how to make it better next year.
> *


SOUNDS GOOD WE COMING DEEP NEXT YEAR


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Just for da record, Carnales Unidos were scared to play softball cuz they knew an ass kickn was waitin for them :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 3 2009, 11:31 PM~13776307
> *Just for da record, Carnales Unidos were scared to play softball cuz they knew an ass kickn was waitin for them :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> [/quote]
> :cool: :cool: :cool:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

THANKS LATIN WORLD.... :biggrin: ...HAD A GREAT TIME OVER @ BEACH PARK... :thumbsup: ...CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR.

LB


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 4 2009, 07:24 AM~13777505
> *THANKS LATIN WORLD.... :biggrin: ...HAD A GREAT TIME OVER @ BEACH PARK... :thumbsup: ...CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR.
> 
> LB
> *


THANKYOU IMPERIALS FOR MAKING THE DRIVE TO COME SPEND THE DAY WITH US..! SEE YOU GUYS IN CERRITOS..! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@May 4 2009, 07:24 AM~13777505
> *THANKS LATIN WORLD.... :biggrin: ...HAD A GREAT TIME OVER @ BEACH PARK... :thumbsup: ...CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR.
> 
> LB
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

picnic was outta control! we had a blast....

thanks for hosting, latin world.  


ps - special thanks to pete for spoiling us with food and drinks all damn day!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 4 2009, 09:20 AM~13778412
> *picnic was outta control! we had a blast....
> 
> thanks for hosting, latin world.
> ...


THANKYOU GUYS FOR COMING DOWN AND BRINGING SOME BAD ASS RIDES....! I HOPE YOU GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I WAS LOOKING FOR YOU ROD BEFORE YOU LEFT, I WANTED A AUTOGRAPH..! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 4 2009, 11:22 AM~13779582
> *THANKYOU GUYS FOR COMING DOWN AND BRINGING SOME BAD ASS RIDES....! I HOPE YOU GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME..  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> I WAS LOOKING FOR YOU ROD BEFORE YOU LEFT, I WANTED A AUTOGRAPH..! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: was that you that busted me out over the microphone!? :biggrin: 

next year i'll see about performing too. HA HA HA

we had a blast. hope to see you guys in july.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 4 2009, 11:24 AM~13779596
> *:roflmao: was that you that busted me out over the microphone!?  :biggrin:
> 
> next year i'll see about performing too. HA HA HA
> ...



HAHA... NAH THAT WAS THE PRES. I TOLD HIM TO SAY IT THOUGH... DONT YOU KNOW YOUR A INTRAWEBS CELEBRITY..! :biggrin: 

WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS FOR SURE.. THATS ONE OF OUR FAVORITE SHOWS...!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 4 2009, 11:37 AM~13779716
> *HAHA... NAH THAT WAS THE PRES. I TOLD HIM TO SAY IT THOUGH...  DONT YOU KNOW YOUR A INTRAWEBS CELEBRITY..! :biggrin:
> 
> WE'LL SEE YOU GUYS FOR SURE.. THATS ONE OF OUR FAVORITE SHOWS...!
> *


  x 2


----------



## Mr. Monte Carlo (Sep 3, 2005)

that damn 66 from imperials had us judges debating about what category we were gonna give it first in...... fuckin clean car. thats what i call perfection in a classic. (Flawless!!!!)


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Monte Carlo_@May 4 2009, 02:02 PM~13781152
> *that damn 66 from imperials had us judges debating  about what category we were gonna give it first in...... fuckin clean car. thats what i call perfection in a classic. (Flawless!!!!)
> *


Thank you for your comments, We had a goodtime up there with the people of Bakersfield. And specially with your club. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@May 4 2009, 02:33 PM~13781521
> *Thank you for your comments, We had a goodtime up there with the people of Bakersfield. And specially with your club. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ORALE CARNAL


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gordolw4life_@May 4 2009, 03:00 PM~13781833
> *ORALE CARNAL
> *


Whats Up Gordo.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

thanks to latin world for putting on a good show.... :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE YESTERDAY, THANKS LATIN WORLD.


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@May 4 2009, 04:21 PM~13782703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH THATS WHATS UP....


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 4 2009, 04:28 PM~13782778
> *I HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE YESTERDAY, THANKS LATIN WORLD.
> *


THANKS FOR COMING OUT PETE..! NICE RIDE HOMIE..! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@May 4 2009, 04:20 PM~13782693
> *thanks to latin world  for  putting  on a good show.... :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS TO THE UCE FAMILY FOR COMING OUT AND PUTTIN IT DOWN ON THE HOP..!   
I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOOD TIME..! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@May 4 2009, 04:20 PM~13782693
> *thanks to latin world  for  putting  on a good show.... :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: It's always a good time when a bunch of lowriders get together.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 4 2009, 05:14 PM~13783322
> *:thumbsup: It's always a good time when a bunch of lowriders get together.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 4 2009, 12:31 AM~13776307
> *Just for da record, Carnales Unidos were scared to play softball cuz they knew an ass kickn was waitin for them :0  :biggrin:
> *



man we were going to get some of that action we took our own team next time


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 4 2009, 06:14 PM~13783322
> *:thumbsup: It's always a good time when a bunch of lowriders get together.
> *



a cabron we dont cout or what :dunno:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 3 2009, 11:16 PM~13776190
> *I would really like to thank Carnales Unidos and BigShod for bringing the menudo in the morning, that hit the spot! Like I said, nothing better than menudo and beer to get you going in the morning :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MARIACHI LOCO 53 (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 3 2009, 10:31 PM~13776307
> *Just for da record, Carnales Unidos were scared to play softball cuz they knew an ass kickn was waitin for them :0  :biggrin:
> *


  :scrutinize:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by scooby nok_@May 4 2009, 07:48 PM~13785027
> *a cabron we dont cout or what  :dunno:
> *


of course


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

GOOD PICS ROBERT KEEP THEM COMING :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 4 2009, 07:33 PM~13785639
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Gabe on how to upload the pics.


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 4 2009, 08:40 PM~13785744
> *Thanks for the tip Gabe on how to upload the pics.
> *


SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU GROW UP IN ARVIN I HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM LOL.........


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

looks good :thumbsup: 
that white town car from wasco got up....nice car


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

This is a LatinWorld ride.


----------



## PHATBOY>UCE< (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 4 2009, 08:46 PM~13785852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY THATS MY SIKNNY ASS...........DAM I'M FAT LOL OH WELL.


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 4 2009, 08:53 PM~13785955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey it's Brother Manual :thumbsup: :thumbsup: gettin his grub on


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LEGBDKCDReA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LEGBDKCDReA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

nice video... :thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 4 2009, 09:40 PM~13785744
> *Thanks for the tip Gabe on how to upload the pics.
> *


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/u9CRYmSb3W4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/u9CRYmSb3W4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YyQ8Rw7sD8c&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YyQ8Rw7sD8c&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: gabendacutlass, 83lowlow, Aint no Body!, pi4short, PHATBOY>UCE<, MIGGE_LOW, BASH3R, David 1, UCEFAMILY


damn its like a layitlow pinic for kern county lol.... :roflmao:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

LOTS of GREAT pics of NICE cars and GOOD PEOPLE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@May 4 2009, 09:08 PM~13786202
> *13 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: gabendacutlass, 83lowlow, Aint no Body!, pi4short, PHATBOY>UCE<, MIGGE_LOW, BASH3R, David 1, UCEFAMILY
> 
> ...


good idea gabe..get it going..im there :cheesy:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@May 4 2009, 03:46 PM~13782302
> *Whats Up Gordo.
> *


CHILLIN WATCHING THE LAKERS :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eQkVHBUagv0&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eQkVHBUagv0&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@May 4 2009, 04:28 PM~13782778
> *I HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE YESTERDAY, THANKS LATIN WORLD.
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## gordolw4life (Jan 3, 2008)

THE BIG M LOOKING GOOD


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

/IMG]


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

that glasshouse sure did look good.... :thumbsup:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

for me it was between the 76 glasshouse from imperials or 58 rag???? :dunno: 
you know when you ask yourself which ride would you like to own....lol


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 4 2009, 10:43 PM~13786745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn nice car... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@May 4 2009, 09:43 PM~13786738
> *that glasshouse sure did look good.... :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :yes: :yes: !!!!!!


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

Going to sleep, will load more pics tomorrow.


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@May 4 2009, 09:51 PM~13786845
> *damn nice car... :biggrin:
> *


dam nucca busted out the triple gold deez huh :0 :0 cars lookin nice bro uffin:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 4 2009, 11:13 PM~13787052
> *dam nucca busted out the triple gold deez huh :0 :0 cars lookin nice bro uffin:
> *


thanks bro...


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutlasssupreme84_@May 3 2009, 10:57 PM~13776027
> *good job on the picnic Latin World. passed by and it was of the hook
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 4 2009, 09:59 PM~13786925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE 63 :thumbsup:


----------



## 84cutlasssupreme84 (May 10, 2008)

u guys doin any cruisin' today


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutlasssupreme84_@May 5 2009, 12:07 PM~13792219
> *u guys doin any cruisin'  today
> *


I dont think so but I think there is a Cinco de Mayo parade this weekend downtown...


----------



## 84cutlasssupreme84 (May 10, 2008)

once again awesome job on the picnic. i passed by and it was off the hook.Latin world always putting it down in the 661.


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutlasssupreme84_@May 5 2009, 01:13 PM~13792963
> *once again awesome job on the picnic. i passed by and it was off the hook.Latin world always putting it down in the 661.
> *


thanks homie.... we appreciate all the love and support we get in our hometown.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@May 4 2009, 11:47 PM~13788036
> *thanks bro...
> *


did you make him order you a double burger wit cheese before you ganked em :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: jp


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 4 2009, 03:56 PM~13783141
> *THANKS FOR COMING OUT PETE..! NICE RIDE HOMIE..! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANK YOU BRO


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@May 4 2009, 09:47 PM~13786812
> *for me it was between the 76  glasshouse from imperials or 58 rag???? :dunno:
> you know when you ask yourself which ride would you like to own....lol
> *


58 rag homie..thanks on pics.... :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 4 2009, 08:59 PM~13786058
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LEGBDKCDReA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LEGBDKCDReA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 4 2009, 05:14 PM~13783322
> *:thumbsup: It's always a good time when a bunch of lowriders get together.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@May 4 2009, 08:59 PM~13786058
> *<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LEGBDKCDReA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LEGBDKCDReA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@May 4 2009, 04:21 PM~13782703
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@May 4 2009, 08:05 AM~13777792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: ing good UCE K.C. family. Stay  from Vic UCE Stockton.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 4 2009, 09:43 PM~13786745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 4 2009, 09:13 PM~13786272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats 2 my boy Alex on taking Best Bike of Show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Great picnic Latin World


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by gabendacutlass_@May 4 2009, 09:47 PM~13786812
> *for me it was between the 76  glasshouse from imperials or 58 rag???? :dunno:
> you know when you ask yourself which ride would you like to own....lol
> *


Both cars are bad ass, thats why I own both cars.


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld would like to give a big thanks to Hugo from MORE BOUNCE for donating 4 sets of coils including a chrome set. Every year this is one of the high points of the picnic. Once again, thanks Hugo  Everyone who showed up to the picnic got a free raffle ticket, if you brought a car, part of a car club or associated with a car club, you got a free ticket.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 5 2009, 08:43 PM~13797888
> *LatinWorld would like to give a big thanks to Hugo from MORE BOUNCE for donating 4 sets of coils including a chrome set. Every year this is one of the high points of the picnic. Once again, thanks Hugo  Everyone who showed up to the picnic got a free raffle ticket, if you brought a car, part of a car club or associated with a car club, you got a free ticket.
> *


This includes trucks


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## groupebks (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PHATBOY>UCE<_@May 4 2009, 08:49 PM~13785893
> *HEY THATS MY SIKNNY ASS...........DAM I'M FAT LOL OH WELL.
> *



lol dam your fat lol tell mr pi good looking out on that applebees but dam i was drunk


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

DELEGATION CEN CAL HAD A GRATE TIME IN BAKERS SUN. THE COMIDA WAS THE BOMB, GRACIAS LATIN WORLD. Y GRACIAS TO PI4SHORT 4 PICKING MY # 4 THE COILS  :biggrin:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@May 6 2009, 12:33 PM~13804726
> * DELEGATION CEN CAL HAD A GRATE TIME IN BAKERS SUN. THE COMIDA WAS THE BOMB, GRACIAS LATIN WORLD. Y GRACIAS TO PI4SHORT 4 PICKING MY # 4 THE COILS   :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR COMING DOWN AND SPENDING THE DAY WITH US...! HOPE U GUYS HAD A GOOD TIME.... SEE YOU GUYS IN FRESNO.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

FUCKING GOOD TIMES I LOVE IT HAD A BLAST :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

That guy in the grey shirt is what we call T R O U B L E with a capitol T.....:wave: John...


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Here are some photos from the Picnic.


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

More Photos


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is a Video Clip of my homie Jose's Ride.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

NICE PICS MILK..! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

Q-VO


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

Q-VO


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Great pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@May 10 2009, 01:07 PM~13844322
> *Great pics. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84cutlasssupreme84 (May 10, 2008)

yea nice pics and nice picnic


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)




----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrysler300_@May 4 2009, 09:59 PM~13786925
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAW THIS CAR AT THE CARNALES SHOW LAST YEAR. BADD ASS CAR. MUCH PROPS. THE OWNER SEEMED HELA COOL TOO. THINK ITS AN USO CAR.:thumbsup:


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@May 8 2009, 08:22 AM~13825311
> *That guy in the grey shirt is what we call T R O U B L E with a capitol T.....:wave: John...
> 
> 
> ...



AND....


----------



## HELLRAISER (Oct 5, 2005)

THIS SURE IS A CLEAN ASS TRUNK....!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HELLRAISER_@May 17 2009, 08:47 PM~13915837
> *THIS SURE IS A CLEAN ASS TRUNK....!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

HEY QUE TAL :biggrin:


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 18 2009, 12:02 AM~13917520
> *HEY QUE TAL :biggrin:
> *


What up Abel


----------



## joey93-lacc (May 15, 2009)

what's up bro's :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BLOOD(46)ALLEY L.D (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 3 2009, 11:23 PM~13776259
> *Is that Hectors?
> *


*NAW THATz NOT HECTORS ITS MY HOMEBOY JESSIE FROM (BLOODALLEY WASCO)*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLOOD(46)ALLEY L.D_@Jun 5 2009, 02:46 PM~14106076
> *NAW THATz NOT HECTORS ITS MY HOMEBOY JESSIE FROM (BLOODALLEY WASCO)
> *


*
:0  :thumbsup:*


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## crawley (Mar 30, 2007)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

already :0


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

LOL I was bored...


----------

